# Last couple of weeks



## bigwave (Jun 9, 2014)

Well It has been a while since I have posted up some pics so here you go. Spent three days offshore on Memorial day fishing for billfish. It took a day to find the fish and we only saw three bills with one knockdown.....all white marlin. I had two bites on the daytime swordfish with no hook ups and one really good bite at night. We did manage to get some nice Mahi,Snowy grouper,Kitty Mitchell grouper, tuna and a few others. I have some cool videos, can anyone tell me an easy way to post them?


----------



## jmmjr78 (Jun 9, 2014)

looks like a nice day.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice job Bigwave!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome trip!

I smell a FISH FRY!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 21, 2014)

Way to go Big :beer:


----------

